# Apache22 won't start and nothing in logs



## rants (Feb 23, 2017)

I was adding a new domain, which I've now removed from the file

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf
```
 but when I execute the following:
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 restart`
I get this:


```
Performing sanity check  on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apoache22: WARNING: failed to start apache22
```

but nothing in the messages log file or elsewhere...

Any idea what I should check next? Been a while since I've done this.

Name server is up and is pointing to the correct IP address for the new domain.


----------



## rants (Feb 23, 2017)

Neverrmind, duh couldn't find a log file....

Fixed.

Feel free to delete this if you want


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

rants said:


> Neverrmind, duh couldn't find a log file....



It's /var/log/httpd-error.log.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 24, 2017)

Another thing: apachectl(8) can be an invaluable command to help you bugfix these issues. For example: using `# apachectl configtest` before doing anything can always give you a good clue if everything is set up correctly.


----------

